# Balance issues- me not the horse



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have a friend you trust I would do some riding on a lunge line. Let your friend lunge you around and you just work on balance and seat. Put your arms out to the side, out in front, one in front one behind and. Just really get comfortable being on a horse without the worry of having to steer. Start at a walk and then graduate to a trot and canter when you are comfortable.


----------



## MeLikesUke (Apr 9, 2012)

I totally agree with the lunge line idea. You need to build your confidence! 
Balance has a lot to do with body position, leg position, core strength, and leg strength. Two of the biggest things that will cause you to lose your balance and tip forward are looking down at your horse and letting your legs slip too far back. You'll find that those two parts of your body have a huge effect on your overall position and security; when your head is down and your legs are back, your whole body pitches forward. When your body is forward, one little stumble can offset your balance even more and possibly land you on the ground. 
So. Focus on looking up and ahead to where you're going. If you're on a circle such as on a lunge line, keep your body moving in the direction of the circle but don't let yourself lean and look in to the circle. Ride with your chin up as if you have confidence, and you'll end up with real confidence! As for your leg, keep your calf slightly behind the girth at all times and think of hugging your horse with your legs. You shouldn't be gripping with your knees, but there should be no gap between your legs and the horse. Keep your heels down to help anchor you and think of lining your body up ear/shoulder/hip/ankle. Above all, have confidence! You've been riding for a long time and you know what to do, your fear is just getting in the way of memory and performance. :wink: 
To build your leg and core strength, gradually work in 5-10 minutes of stirrup-free riding every time you ride. I know it's scary at first, but you have to trust yourself! Start out just on the longe line walking and keeping your legs in the same line up as you would with stirrups, but slightly longer. Don't just let your legs dangle or you'll end up slipping and feeling insecure when you trot and canter or when your horse spooks. Gradually work up to sitting and posting trot without stirrups (excellent for the core, inner legs, balance, and stamina!). You'll be pretty sore after your first few rides, but it'll be worth it in the end! Who knows - with all the confidence you'll gain, you could be galloping around the pastures in no time :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be both of you. Since MeLikesUke gave you excellent advice on you, does your horse does this with others?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It could be both of you. Since MeLikesUke gave you excellent advice on you, does your horse does this with others?


I've only let anyone ride my paint, and yes, I heard comments of him mis-stepping or tripping. She wasn't exactly experienced though. I havent let anyone ride my Connemara/QH but he definitely has better balance. My position is decent (per my instructor) and for some reason, I FEEL better when she is there. The part about my paint dropping his head is a big issue. He is almost on the ground pulling the reins, which pulls me forward too. 
I know it doesn't sound like it, but I am always aware of keeping my head and eyes forward and steering is never a problem. I have quiet hands except when im being yanked on. I like to do little half halts and bump with my leg. I definitely have no confidence but I also dont have anyone around that I'd trust to lunge me, besides my instructor. 
I will take your advice and ensure to fit time in EVERY ride without stirrups, and maybe even hop on bareback a few times a week- i can squeeze that in. 
I will be more aware of my feet, in case I'm slipping them back. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I've only let anyone ride my paint, and yes, I heard comments of him mis-stepping or tripping. She wasn't exactly experienced though. I havent let anyone ride my Connemara/QH but he definitely has better balance. My position is decent (per my instructor) and for some reason, I FEEL better when she is there. The part about my paint dropping his head is a big issue. He is almost on the ground pulling the reins, which pulls me forward too.
> I know it doesn't sound like it, but I am always aware of keeping my head and eyes forward and steering is never a problem. I have quiet hands except when im being yanked on. I like to do little half halts and bump with my leg. I definitely have no confidence but I also dont have anyone around that I'd trust to lunge me, besides my instructor.


Hmm, has your instructor ever ridden him? It sounds like he's taking advantage over you having no confidence and is being a punk. Maybe it'd be a good idea to have her hop on your horse and see if she can get him to cut the antics.


----------



## Kristi46773 (Apr 5, 2012)

What helped me was my trainer not letting me ride with stirrups... also do you look down alot? if i look down it throws my balance off, i think this applies for everybody.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think tripping a lot has got to be the horse's problem. You ight be making it harder for the horse, by leaning forward too much, and if you are gripping wiht you knee, then when the hrose trips it can make you feel like you'll be catapulted over his head. 
The way to feel better about that is to sit up straighter, realy drop your heel down and feel your calf against the horse's side.

Is the pasture the only place you have to ride? I think you need to get the hrose moving faster to lessen the incidence of tripping. Making him step up more vigorously will make him lift up his feet more. But, it means the horse goes faster and that can be scary. I sometimes reach around behind myself and grab the cantle of my english saddle when I want to remind myself not to lean forward, and I ride one handed for a bit, holding onto the cantle. It feels nice.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Would you be comfortable taping your horse worked freely and then with you on him? 

My horse used to trip a lot and it came down to two things. His inexperience (so we slowly started adding more poles to trot over) and his feet were in need of adjusting as they weren't trimmed properly.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

tiny, i agree. They both need to be worked faster to correct some of the problems I'm having. I have my front yard which is in decent shape but does have 2 holes that I need to mark to avoid them. I know people trot and canter on trails, so obviously a horse can do this without falling and making me fall, i just havent figured out how, since mine could trip in perfect footing.

I sit very straight ,always roll my shoulders back. I do see that in some pics im sitting in a chair postiion. I'm going to post some pics from sundays ride (yes im in the round pen, lol!!) I did eventually take him out but just at a walk.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, so i definitely noticed I'm looking down a lot. Well, at least my instructor is coming out tonight. Should I go with Cooper- my more confident mount or go for Aidan who I am so-so on confidence with?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

REgarding the white horse. His conformation will predispose him to run on his forehand, so you have to work to make him lift up his head a bit and push more from behind. I can see that he is really barging down and leaning on the bit. 
YOu have to not tolerate that. Every time he leans hard on the bit, pull on ONE rein , upward , not backward, to break up that lean. Even if he turns in a tight circle, get him to stop leaning. When he lifts his own head , then release your pressure on the rein and ask him to move forward. He will probably take the pull right back and lean again. Go back to breaking up that lean. Say "carry your own head" in your mind. AFte a bit, he will feel the one rein pressure on his mouth, anticipate that you are going to pull him out of this brace he has, and he will soften and lift up his head by himself. Just be looking for that and be sure to reward it with some softening of your own. You wont hang on the reins as long as he "carries his own head". 
Close you hands on the reins, too. And check the bridle. It looks like the browband is too short and is pulling the cheek pieces too close to his eye.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Tiny, you know what's funny? He pulls less than my pinto. Way less. They are both heavy on the forehand. I'm going to post a horrid video. Please dont critique me on this one, ITS BAD! But please watch my paint. I am in his mouth quite a bit and know this. But even when im not, hes gotten into this bad habit... Just to give you an idea of how he does it. And this wasnt even him on his bad day. I sure was a bad day for both of us though, he hadnt been ridden in months.



611Ride005.mp4 video by LetaGrlShowU - Photobucket


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

And.. my first time riding the grey (right before I bought him). I really hope I didn't ruin him. My instructor is coming out at 6 tonight. 
Aidan :: Aidan012.mp4 video by LetaGrlShowU - Photobucket


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Come on guys... I've never posted videos of myself riding. Ever. Tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry dear I've been studying!

Regarding your first first...It looks like your knee is too far forward so that kind of tells me that *your stirrups may be too short. Maybe drop them a hole?*

Also your horse is flicking his tail around a lot maybe he's being bitten by flies.. maybe that's interfering with how he uses his feet? 

You could *bring your shoulders back more and downward, relax*.. you seem kind of stiff at some places where you could be looser. 

But looking at your video you ride really well. I love how soft you post and you aren't too stiff with your hands, though you should *practice having elastic elbows* instead of bringing your hands with you when you post. The reins could be a touch shorter as they kind of whack her neck a bit but they'd be nice for low and low.

I think your *lower leg needs some work*. I saw where your horse thought about slowing down and you lost your rhythm. Does your horse understand going down with the bit instead of popping his head up? (I apologize if your horse is a mare!) I think it's just a case of confusion which will take some time to work on.

At the end there when you transitioned to a walk it looked pretty good so I think you just need to keep working on those things I mentioned above. You looked a little hesitant when you were riding, not comfortable. I really think dropping the stirrups a hole would help.

But good work  Do you have anything recent?

Going to look at the second video. Oh! Also watch those hands. *thumbs on top palms facing the neck. supple wrists, elastic elbows.
* 
Yikes.. you were doing a great job riding that out. If I were on, though, I would have *tightened my abs and pulled one rein really hard upward, and really bumped (not a kick, but something that would envoke a surge of power forward) that horse on the opposite side with my leg*. If the mare stopped yanking down, I would give back just a little on the reins and keep my legs quiet.

I don't think you ruined her, I just think she's being a porker. What has your instructor said about this?

And just so you know, Sky pulled that crap on me too. Just more leg and warn them when one rein hard upward.

Watching the rest...

But here, work on those things mentioned above. I'll bold them for you since I wrote a great wall of China.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay.. I'm seeing why this problem is happening for your Paint mare. Watch the first bit of it. Your hands are fairly steady at first but then they get loud and start popping her in her mouth. So she pops up slightly and then barrels down to take the reins and contact away from you. Then she's like "Hey!!! I can steal rein, nothing is stopping me!" so she keeps on doing it and thus you have the classic rein stealer.. Keeping your thumbs on top will help keep your rein, as well as contracting your abs. Abs are important for riding as I'm sure you know!

I bet if you work on quieter hands and more leg, she'll settle down and stop pulling. Elastic elbows will help too  It's all good, we've all been there. That's also why the grey guy was quieter at the walk, your hands were quieter at the walk.

I hope you see it too, and I know that's easy to work with. 

Same suggestion for dropping those stirrups a hole and try not to post from the stirrups. Post from your horse's momentum. Let them bring you up and slowly bring yourself down. It'll ache your inner thighs for awhile most likely but it'll help improve your balance and seat too.

Over all I like what I'm seeing, you just need a few tweaks like we all do 

I hope I helped.


----------



## MeLikesUke (Apr 9, 2012)

You were definitely more together and relaxed with the gray horse. I agree that for both videos, your stirrups were too short. I'd lengthen them a hole or two; too short of a leg can make it very difficult to grip correctly with your legs (calf & thigh vs. knee). Since the focus is on you and the paint, I'll talk about that video now. Although the idea of keeping the reins long and giving him his head is kind, the way it's being done isn't all too correct. You need to pick up more of a contact (maybe go up two stoppers on the reins) and keep your hands closed firmly but forgivingly with your thumbs on top, not to the side. Elbows should be bent slightly and most of the motion should come from there. With your hands and reins so loose, your horse is feeling it every time you post. Even though you're not pulling on his mouth, per say, you are tightening the reins and giving slight pressure, which he can feel. This is making him pretty confused - he doesn't know whether you're asking him to slow down, stop, or turn, or whether he should slow down because it feels like you're losing your balance. Overall, you need to be confident but forgiving, not so kind and cautious that your aids are confusing, like they are now. So: shorten up the reins and lengthen the stirrups, give from your elbows but keep your shoulders back, and ride with confidence! Keep your gentle posting, but make sure it's definitive and in time - horses will slow down or speed up with the pace of your posts, or become confused if it feels like you're unsure and off balance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

Skyseternalangel is right, the paint is just buffaloing you cause your a bit unstable in your seat. I don't know why but these really help me fix my seat problems!




I've posted them a few other places on here and they have really helped some other people.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

THank you so much to everyone who posted such helpful tips! I learned a lot in my lesson yesterday, too! I was definitely gripping with my knees and that was throwing me forward. I believe I look uncomfortable in the videos because of my back. I have bad lowe back pain. In my lesson I found as we progressed I kept getting further into a fetal position simply because my back was killing me. I had to do some stretching in between so I could continue. I think I will have to look into taking advil before I ride. 

I have a lot of homework from my riding instructor. I will be working on this and maybe post some newer videos if hubby will record me. 

Thank you again, everyone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> THank you so much to everyone who posted such helpful tips! I learned a lot in my lesson yesterday, too! I was definitely gripping with my knees and that was throwing me forward. I believe I look uncomfortable in the videos because of my back. I have bad lowe back pain. In my lesson I found as we progressed I kept getting further into a fetal position simply because my back was killing me. I had to do some stretching in between so I could continue. I think I will have to look into taking advil before I ride.
> 
> I have a lot of homework from my riding instructor. I will be working on this and maybe post some newer videos if hubby will record me.
> 
> Thank you again, everyone.


I don't have experience with backpain under saddle but maybe a seat saver or pad for your saddle would help with the back pain?


----------

